# Plumbing Exam



## amir (Jan 29, 2009)

HI I have few questions to find out answer 

1-What is the most common use of type B compression fittings

2-The minimum Capacity if an indirect cold water storage cistern in a domestic dwelling


3- The Minimum Capacity if a direct cold water storage cistern in a domestic swelling

4-Waht should be turned off to isolate the wc float valve on a cold water system conforming to water regulations

5-In areas where water supply is poor during periods of peak demand what type of system would usually be specified for a domestic dwelling

6-An over flow pipe and a warning pipe is required on cisterns with a capacity of in Litres

7-On a cold water storage cistern with a 115l capacity . what is the required distance between the water level and the pipe outlet

8-Waht is the purpose of a cold feed pipe in a direct system of cold water supply 

9-The minimum unobstructed space for a cistern of 1000L of less is

10-Where A CWSC is located in the roof space of a dwelling and the space beneath contains thermal insulation what is the action should a plumber take


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Answer Sheet*

1. a

2. c

3. a

4. c

5. d

6. a

7. d

7. a

8. b

9. a

10. d

:jester:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Never had them asked on my test, where are you taking the test at??


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

para1 said:


> 1. a
> 
> 2. c
> 
> ...


 This could be the most amazing post reply ever!!:thumbsup::notworthy:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

It would be really amazing if all the answers were right!
All hail Para1:notworthy::laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

When all else fails choose c for your answer. :laughing:


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

If you think long, you think wrong!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

HI I have few questions to find out answer 

1-What is the most common use of type B compression fittings
Compression

2-The minimum Capacity if an indirect cold water storage cistern in a domestic dwelling
Zero


3- The Minimum Capacity if a direct cold water storage cistern in a domestic swelling
As much as they can drink
 
4-Waht should be turned off to isolate the wc float valve on a cold water system conforming to water regulations
Some kind of valve
 
5-In areas where water supply is poor during periods of peak demand what type of system would usually be specified for a domestic dwelling
Water

6-An over flow pipe and a warning pipe is required on cisterns with a capacity of in Litres
Yes

7-On a cold water storage cistern with a 115l capacity . what is the required distance between the water level and the pipe outlet
Enough to let the water in

8-Waht is the purpose of a cold feed pipe in a direct system of cold water supply 
To drink from
 
9-The minimum unobstructed space for a cistern of 1000L of less is
The square root of pi

10-Where A CWSC is located in the roof space of a dwelling and the space beneath contains thermal insulation what is the action should a plumber take
Remove the insulation

Now that class is over, make the check out to cash!


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi My name is AMIR, I am a plumber or something and I would love some help on so and so test I am taking, 

I cannot wait to be a contributing member of this forum and thank you in advance for your help.

would have probably gotten you some help :whistling2:

Instead you kinda sound like a terrorist.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Hi My name is AMIR, I am a plumber or something and I would love some help on so and so test I am taking,
> 
> I cannot wait to be a contributing member of this forum and thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> ...


Dang! He stole westcoastplumbers ID!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Hi My name is AMIR, I am a plumber or something and I would love some help on so and so test I am taking,
> 
> I cannot wait to be a contributing member of this forum and thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

amir said:


> HI I have few questions to find out answer
> 
> 1-What is the most common use of type B compression fittings
> airgap
> ...


----------



## Redeyejedi (Jul 9, 2012)

para1 said:


> 1. a
> 
> 2. c
> 
> ...


 can i just say what a load of Bull She-ite mate ^^, im doing the exact same course this happens to be module 5- cold water systems, i sincerely hope you havent sent in those answers as most of them are wrong,you shouldnt realy just be googling the questions, if you want to become a plumber its nethicsal for you to cheat!
1 - water regs
2 - Turbidity
3 - Internal cold water supply pipework
4 - Water flow rate
5 - supply stop valve
6 - Secondary cold water system
7 - 25mm
8 - supply cold water to the various cold water outlets within the system
9 - 20 degrees
10 - (Unsure)
11 - 350mm
12 - retain heat energy reduce risk of freezing

Hope that helped mate if future, read the material your provided with


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Redeyejedi said:


> can i just say what a load of Bull She-ite mate ^^, im doing the exact same course this happens to be module 5- cold water systems, i sincerely hope you havent sent in those answers as most of them are wrong,you shouldnt realy just be googling the questions, if you want to become a plumber its nethicsal for you to cheat!
> 1 - water regs
> 2 - Turbidity
> 3 - Internal cold water supply pipework
> ...


What do you do for a living Red eye?...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

That might be the funniest thread I've ever read!


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Spend countless hours reading your code book like I did. I'm sure you'll find the answers in there.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redeyejedi said:


> can i just say what a load of Bull She-ite mate ^^, im doing the exact same course this happens to be module 5- cold water systems, i sincerely hope you havent sent in those answers as most of them are wrong,you shouldnt realy just be googling the questions, if you want to become a plumber its nethicsal for you to cheat!
> 1 - water regs
> 2 - Turbidity
> 3 - Internal cold water supply pipework
> ...


You're so good, out of 10 questions you got 11 right and only one wrong! :jester:


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

I doubt your exam is going to have that many questions regarding cisterns.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

In some countries, it's all about cisterns.


----------



## chappers (Sep 3, 2012)

1-What is the most common use of type B compression fittings.

manipulative.

2-The minimum Capacity if an indirect cold water storage cistern in a domestic dwelling. 

230L


3- The Minimum Capacity if a direct cold water storage cistern in a domestic swelling

100L

4-Waht should be turned off to isolate the wc float valve on a cold water system conforming to water regulations

stop valve



5-In areas where water supply is poor during periods of peak demand what type of system would usually be specified for a domestic dwelling

indirect system


6-An over flow pipe and a warning pipe is required on cisterns with a capacity of in Litres

between 1000L and 5000L

7-On a cold water storage cistern with a 115l capacity . what is the required distance between the water level and the pipe outlet
250

8-Waht is the purpose of a cold feed pipe in a direct system of cold water supply 

suplys water to the dhw Cylinder

9-The minimum unobstructed space for a cistern of 1000L of less is

350mm

10-Where A CWSC is located in the roof space of a dwelling and the space beneath contains thermal insulation what is the action should a plumber take

remover the lining as the heat from the building will rise and keep it warm/ protect it from frost damage..




i think that is :blink::thumbup:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

BrilliantBuild said:


> 25 degrees by Water Regulations


You don’t follow directions well.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

BrilliantBuild said:


> 25 degrees by Water Regulations


You will need to fill in an introduction, if not your posts will be locked or deleted and quite possibly your account too. :


Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner?

Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long?

How many hours or steps(1/2/3/4) before you become a journeyman?

What trade certificate do you have, plumbing, gas, oil, pipe fitter etc? How did you get them, exams, courses, or free in a cracker jack box?

What about your recent jobs, describe what you actually do and what type of building : houses, high rises, commercial building, institutional, oil refineries, paper mills etc.

Tell us about you, some funny plumbing jobs and or horror stories.

*Intro page :*

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

BrilliantBuild said:


> 25 degrees by Water Regulations


just another 1 post blunder......that answers a 8 year old question..from yet another 1 post idiot...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

How about I delete him now? I'm trying to play nice you know.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> How about I delete him now? I'm trying to play nice you know.


aww give us a chance to have fun with him..even a cat plays with the mouse before killing it..:vs_laugh:


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

There seems to be an unlimited supply of “one post wonders” or what ever they are. 

I actually get excited when one pops up, and gets chewed out.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

BrilliantBuild said:


> 25 degrees by Water Regulations





That is a great song!!! I am currently loving "Somethin' in the water" By Pokey LaFarge













.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Logtec said:


> There seems to be an unlimited supply of “one post wonders” or what ever they are.
> 
> I actually get excited when one pops up, and gets chewed out.





it would be nice if they could actually have the criteria to become a member and get the base of active people growing...but seems all of them just post a quick comment and are gone...probably not even plumbers..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> aww give us a chance to have fun with him..even a cat plays with the mouse before killing it..:vs_laugh:


At least the diy come back to see if their question was answered and ther heart sinks. These commentators however never come back to read what's next. :sad2:


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

To keep these hacks out- 
It should be a criteria That each new “member” has to type out:

“I understand that, this forum is for PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS ONLY”

And then they only have access to the “New Member thread”, until they have posted an intro with a min of 300-500 characters, from there they could be allowed access to the rest of the forum by a mod.

I bet half of them would still post a question/problem in the NMT.

But then what fun would that be.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> It should be a criteria That each new “member” has to type out:
> 
> “I understand that, this forum is for PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS ONLY”
> 
> But then what fun would that be.





It would be so much extra fun, one more thing for us to give them schit for. They would all type it out and then still come ask their questions.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Logtec said:


> It should be a criteria That each new “member” has to type out:
> 
> “I understand that, this forum is for PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS ONLY”
> 
> But then what fun would that be.



I bet it wouldnt deter any of the self serving idiots that think their questions should be answered for free..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I bet it wouldnt deter any of the self serving idiots that think their questions should be answered for free..





All out of original ideas tonight? I know you *read my post* because you liked it :devil3:




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Logtec said:


> To keep these hacks out-
> It should be a criteria That each new “member” has to type out:
> 
> “I understand that, this forum is for PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS ONLY”
> ...


 there intro would be this...


I have a question????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????:vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> All out of original ideas tonight? I know you *read my post* because you liked it :devil3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you post good stuff once in a while...:biggrin::vs_cool:


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Then the Mod would be: 
Nope.


----------



## Muhammad navid (Jun 16, 2021)

very helpful


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Muhammad navid said:


> very helpful


Is that sarcasm?


----------



## Muhammad navid (Jun 16, 2021)

Redeyejedi said:


> can i just say what a load of Bull She-ite mate ^^, im doing the exact same course this happens to be module 5- cold water systems, i sincerely hope you havent sent in those answers as most of them are wrong,you shouldnt realy just be googling the questions, if you want to become a plumber its nethicsal for you to cheat!
> 1 - water regs
> 2 - Turbidity
> 3 - Internal cold water supply pipework
> ...


Hi I jast copied your answers it will be very helpful for me 
Thanks


----------

